# Epson TM-L90 USB label printer: support?

## lunarg

Hi all

After some seriously googling to find information or drivers on getting the TM-L90 USB label printer to work in linux, I didn't found a single thing. Epson has no support whatsoever for linux, and things like lsusb and such didn't provide me with more information.

All I know is that the USB version of the printer does some form of port emulation in Windows, so my second guess was to try the USB serial port drivers, but none of these have the desired effect.

My first conclusion is that the support for this particular printer is zero on linux, or is there still hope? In other words, has anyone managed to get this thing up and running and which actions had to be taken?

Kind regards

----------

## noisebleed

Hi lunarg,

I know it's been a long time since you posted this but right now I need to know if the TM-L90 is supported in Linux and after some googling the only "real " reference to Linux+Epson+TM-L90 is your post.

So, did you managed to make this printer work in Linux?

I'm only focused in Ethernet, but things like the auto-cutter and the 2-color printing are essential to be working flawlessly.

Regards,

  noisebleed

----------

